# Puedo generar corriente con un motor?



## rumorequimico (Oct 20, 2008)

Mi duda es si puedo generar corriente para iluminar un led conectando un pequeño motor de corriente continua directamente al led y mediante un sistema de engranajes hacer girar el motor.

Se iluminara el led? he hecho lo correcto? debo poner algun diodo o algo por el estilo?

gracias


----------



## mikelon888 (Oct 20, 2008)

si se debe de poder, el voltaje va a depender de los debanados del motorsito 

mira, hay algo como lo que quieres hacer :
http://www.ikkaro.com/generador-corriente


----------



## zaiz (Oct 20, 2008)

rumorequimico dijo:
			
		

> mi duda es si puedo generar corriente para iluminar un led conectrando un pequeño motor de corriente continua directamente al led y mediante un sistema de engranajes hacer girar el motor.
> 
> Se iluminara el led? he hecho lo correcto? debo poner algun diodo o algo por el estilo?
> 
> gracias



Si el voltaje generado no sobrepasa el voltaje inverso de ruptura del LED, estás haciendo lo correcto y además El LED es un diodo.

Pero ya si lo quieres proteger más, tal vez con un diodo en serie, de preferencia de germanio porque sólo requiere 0.3 volts para dejar conducir y en último caso un diodo de silicio, ya que con éste se necesitan 0.6 volts para conducir, así es que el motorcito tendrá que generar el voltaje necesario para el diodo mas el voltaje necesario para el LED.

Ahora que si el voltaje generado por el motor llegara a ser muy alto (demasiado brillo), lo que podría ocasionar que se fundiera el LED, te recomiendo que le pongas una resistencia en serie desde unos 220 ohms hasta 1 kohm aproximadamente, dependiendo del brillo que quieras obtener.


----------



## rumorequimico (Oct 20, 2008)

gracias, mi duda era si la corriente que se generaba era alterna o continua


----------



## zaiz (Oct 20, 2008)

rumorequimico dijo:
			
		

> mi duda es si puedo generar corriente para iluminar un led conectrando un pequeño motor de corriente continua directamente al led y mediante un sistema de engranajes hacer girar el motor.
> 
> Se iluminara el led? he hecho lo correcto? debo poner algun diodo o algo por el estilo?
> 
> gracias



Bueno, pero no veo que hayas preguntado eso.

Te dejo el link de una página que explica el funcionamiento:

En el tema que dice: "Generadores de CC Dinamos".

http://html.rincondelvago.com/motores-y-generadores-electricos_1.html


----------



## rumorequimico (Oct 21, 2008)

he leido tu mensaje, pero entonces cual es la conclusion, la corriente que genero al hacer girar el motorcito es continua o alterna, pq yo creo que es alterna, y si es asi creo que el led no lucira, dime si estoy en lo cierto o si me equivoco y como puedo hacer para que luzca, si debo conectar algun diodo o algo por el estilo, gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 21, 2008)

** Generas corriente altena (Una senoidal bien bonita si le colocas algo que lo ponga girar de forma constante)
** Para que "luzca" como decís, usas un puente de diodos para que obtengas DC..!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ** Generas corriente altena (Una senoidal bien bonita si le colocas algo que lo ponga girar de forma constante)........



Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC) inventor de los electrones; "Depende"

Si el motor posee colector con anillos genera alterna
Si el motor posee colector con delgas genera continua


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 21, 2008)

Uppsss se me paso eso..! Me imagine que estaba por usar motorcillos de los caseros


----------



## rumorequimico (Oct 21, 2008)

claro,claro, yo me refiero  a utilizar un motorcillo casero


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 21, 2008)

O yo estoy muy equivocado, o un motorcito de continua, genera continua.


----------



## zaiz (Oct 21, 2008)

rumorequimico:

Tú lo puedes comprobar si pones el LED en un sentido y en otro.

Si te enciende sólo en un sentido, genera corriente directa y si enciende en los dos sentidos, genera alterna.

Saludos.


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 21, 2008)

Un motorcito de esos que se usan en la mayoria de los autos a control remoto al hacerlo girar es capaz de generar un corriente continua mas que suficiente para encender un LED.
Pero de debes asegurarte de medir con un tester un voltaje que no sobrepase el voltaje del LED 2 a 4 V dependiendo del tipo de LED. EL voltaje dependera de la velocidad a la cual gire el motor.

Por ultimo, un motor diseñado para transformar la energia electrica en energia mecanica, no es muy util para generar electicidad.
Ej: un motor de continua que gire 7000 RPM alimentanlo con 12V a 1A, al hacerlo girar a 7000 RPM no sera capaz de generar los 12V a 1A.(segun tengo entendido, corrijanme si m equivoco)


----------



## Necrogrinders (Oct 29, 2008)

yo lo que haría es alimentar el motor con una pila (o cualquier fuente DC). Si gira, entonces es de corriente continua...


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Un motorcito de esos que se usan en la mayoria de los autos a control remoto al hacerlo girar es capaz de generar un corriente continua mas que suficiente para encender un LED.


   A TODOS los que dicen que un motorcillo genera continua    

Uds aliementan el motorcillo pero en su interior, este posee un conjunto de escobillititas que hacen que la DC trabaje en forma de AC..! Es decir que lo que el motorcillo genera es AC sin importar que este funcione con DC!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 29, 2008)

Anthony:

Ese conjunto de escobillas (DOS) Estan para que el campo se ortiente girado a los imanes permanentes, sino se alinearía y no se movería a ningun lado, como un motor de alterna con una inyeccion de continua.

Me parece que se te cruzo una escobilla.


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 29, 2008)

es asi antonhy ningun motor funcionaria con un campo magnetico que no fluctue...conozco el funcionamiento de un motor de CC y uno CA, y estoy seguro que al hacer girar un motorcito que fuciona con corriente de continua, este proporciona una corriente continua en sus terminales..., era a eso lo que me referia.


----------



## ars (Oct 29, 2008)

Perdón que me meta pero si a un motor de continua lo haces girar te genera una onda cuadrada, una vez estaba aburrido en el cole y tenia un motor de CC y el osciloscopio al lado y mira para saber realmente lo que generaba y es eso una señal cuadrada.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 29, 2008)

ars dijo:
			
		

> Perdón que me meta pero si a un motor de continua lo haces girar te genera una onda cuadrada, una vez estaba aburrido en el cole y tenia un motor de CC y el osciloscopio al lado y mira para saber realmente lo que generaba y es eso una señal cuadrada.



Pero alternada o no?

Los pulsos se deben a los saltos entre los colectores de cada devanado.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2008)

Jajajaja creo que me explique mal..!      Mejor lo dejo asi para no oscurecer mas el tema..! 

Con respecto a lo de la F(x) de salida no es CUADRADA, es SENOIDAL..! Pero eso depende tambien del tipo de motor..!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2008)

Creo que en realidad tenes una mezcla entre un dinamo y un alternador....

Es senoidal (o parecida) si lo que da es corriente alterna senoidal.

Sino puede dar cualquier otra cosa..


----------



## ars (Oct 31, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ars dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se a que te referís con alternada, ya dije que era una onda cuadra, ahora muchos detalles de esta no me acuerdo, en especial lo que quería visualizar era la forma de onda


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2008)

Una corriente alternada puede tener la forma que quieras... y una corriente variable (o tension variable) puede ser alternada o no...

Todo depende de si se cruza el cero o no

Salduos.


----------

